#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Alguem usa e pode me ajudar??? PFSense

## rogeriodj

Se tiver na area errada por favor mude!

Eu gostaria de saber se alguem do forum usa o PFsense para fazer load-balance, se ele é bom, pois ja vi varios relatos que o PFSense é otimo pra fazer balanceamento por carga, pois como muita gente, como eu, não consegue fazer o Proxy do MK funcionar junto com o Load-Balance, talvez o PFsense seria uma boa alternativa!

----------

